# Bucer's De Regno Christi



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone know of a good translation (any translation is a good translation!) of Bucer's De Regno Christi?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/martin-bucer-10100/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

It should be pointed out, however, that the English translation of DRC in the Library of Christian Classics is abridged. Chapters 22 through 46 were not included. These chapters deal with marriage and divorce. Interestingly, John Milton published a partial translation of these chapters in 1644, but I don't think it's readily available.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/martin-bucer-10100/



Is Loci Communes in that volume complete?

Todd


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Is Loci Communes in that volume complete?



Appears to be.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this thread:
> ...



There are a couple different editions of Melanchthon's Loci Communes based upon the year that they were published.

In case you're interested, you can purchase a copy of Bucer's Loci Communes (Common Places) here. I have it and it's worthwhile. Happy to answer any questions about it if you have any.


----------



## Philip A (Jul 30, 2008)

The LCC volume contains the entirety of the 1521 edition of Melanchthon's _Loci Communes_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> It should be pointed out, however, that the English translation of DRC in the Library of Christian Classics is abridged. Chapters 22 through 46 were not included. These chapters deal with marriage and divorce. Interestingly, John Milton published a partial translation of these chapters in 1644, but I don't think it's readily available.



John Milton's _Judgment of Martin Bucer_ (taken from DRC) is available online here:

Online Library of Liberty - THE JUDGMENT OF MARTIN BUCER CONCERNING DIVORCE. - The Prose Works of John Milton, vol. 1


----------

